# Kayak Camping spots - Hervey Bay to Gladstone ????



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

We are heading off in a week or two for our trip to Gladstone and back, hopefully before the grommets start filtering out of the school rooms and onto the streets.

Can anyone guide me on some good camping spots along this stretch of coast. Naturally we want to yakfish each day and maybe spend a couple of days in each spot.

I have never explored this coast really, and certainly not camping so am keen for any knowledge at all.

We have a Subaru Outback so cant really go offroad, but certainly further than most.

Cheers in advance!

Jake


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry, can't help you there much - but have heaps of fun on your trip.

http://www.camping.com.au might be a bit of help.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jake

Gunston was showing me pics of somewhere up there and the tent site was adjacent to a beach front and looked an A1 spot, I'll ring him and get him to post the name and maybe a pic.

It's gone high on my list after seeing the photos


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Richo. Sounds great! I'll be hitting the net properly next week to learn more, but still at work using the laptop at the moment.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Phoenix, thanks for the link much appreciated, I just had a quick look and I think it will be a great help.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Jake
Try Miara, it's just south of 1770.
It's a beautiful little spot that's not crowded and you should hook on to some nice flatties there!!

Chris


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

You could try woodgate just east of Childres, caravan park with a creek 2 mins drive north alond the esplande. only good at high tide.
Toogoom has a creek called Beelbi crk also good at high some nice flatties on the edge of sand banks. 15 mins from Hervey Bay.
Also Burrum river a good day trip also close to Hervey Bay. See some off Hairymicks posts and have a look at the quality of fish.
I have also been told about Baffle creek just south of 1770 i don't know about acom but i am sure there would be something on the net. 8)


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

baffle creek - baffle bobs is right on the creek and has his own ramp


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I had a ball at 1770 and was really wishing I had my kayak, heaps of likely looking flatty and jack spots within in peddling distance (might be better off launching from the ramp at the marina) should see some macks in pretty close by now too, and that would be an easy peddle around the headland I think.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

1770 is awesome. Deepwater NP is one of my favourites as far as a nice camp area and beach for catching dart goes. Campsite a bit of a carry to the beach and maybe too big a surf. It is 4wd but I used to go in with my Subaru Forester and I saw a Commodore there. Just go in the southern entrance and go slow on the stony rough section. Baffle Ck is nearby and should be great to paddle and fish. HairyMick told me once that the pros hit Baffle Ck pretty hard so not as good as other places, but ya might get some good ones. Over the other side of the estuary where 1770 is is another NP called Eurembula or something. I got lost trying to get in there with my Forester and ended up at a far away NP. But take a look on the NP website and you should find some info. You may be able to get in with ya Outback though clearance may be a problem. I reckon, get familiar with what is there, when ya closer ya can get more info and decide if worth taking a look.

Burrum Heads is a great spot. Search the forum for HairyMick and his posts on Burrum. He catches awesome amounts of fish.

At Gladstone, you can go over in the car ferry to Curtis Is. I made a post on this some time back.

Let us know more about ya plans. Sounds exciting.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I reckon Woodgate would be worth a look too, great options and guaranteed quiet spot.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Fantastic! Thanks for the info all, Im even more excited about the trip now!
Burrum and Baffle Ck are definitely on the cards.
Cant wait to get home and search for all these places.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

jake
not sure if there is any accomodation there available but turkey beach is good for a day trip if you have time


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Jake,

Working North from Hervey Bay.

Give Toogoom a miss - way too many sandflies to camp.

Burrum Heads, has two very good caravan parks & Camp Sites ( right on the water) with excellent yak fishing possibilities.

Woodgate Beach in from Childers - ditto beautiful park just accross the quiet road from the beach. Theodolite creek to the north,
Burrum River to the south minutes away.

Elliott Heads (in from Bundaberg) another jem on the banks of the Elliott River.

Miva Jist north of Bundy don't know about it but have heard good reports - ditto Baffle creek.

1770 Great park right on the bank of Round Hill creek - superb.

Eurimbula Creek - just to the north is a National Park camping ground with very few facilities. It is arguably the best creek in this part of the world to fish. It is completely closed to all forms of commercial fishing. The fishing here at low tide just has to be experienced to be believed.

I have taken a Falcon in there towing a 15 foot boat in there - no problem. Just be careful, its a pretty lumpy track. Sandflies can be hot in the evening but the fishing is well worth it.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Mick, As your always your input is invaluable.
Thanks mate,
Jake


----------



## Freckles (Sep 19, 2006)

We have been to all the places mentioned above and found all of them to be just awesome. You will never go back South after you visit these places. The drive South from Agnes Waters to Baffle Creek is gobstopping in beauty. Check out this site for more info.
http://www.smh.com.au/news/Queensland/A ... 02055.html
At Gladstone, you can also find some great fishing in the Caliope and Boyne Rivers. A great place is where the Bruce Hwy crosses the Caliope. I have caught many wonderful fish here off the bank 100m East of the bridge.
Note from the web site above, you cannot take any mud crabs from Eurimbula Ck. it is a nursery for them. You will enjoy your trip as never any before.

Freckles


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Also suggest you check out Tinnanbah,Poona, Boonooroo, Big Tuann, Little Tuann & Maroom in the Great sandy Straights. good camping & fishing in all of them.


----------

